# Lady camps



## nemo84 (3. März 2010)

Hi ihr, 

ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Fahrtechnik Wochenende in den Bergen (am besten Österreich oder deutsch-österreichische Grenze) nur für Frauen. Ich bin seit ca. 2 Jahren mit dem MB in den Bergen in Österreich, Gardasee und seit diesem Jahr sogar auf Gran Canaria  unterwegs. Hab daher schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit unterschiedlicher Wegbeschaffenheit. Zum Biken bin ich über meinen Freund gekommen , der mich anspornt, aber auch mental (bei steilen und gerölligem Untergrund) unterstützt. Er ist ein crack auf dem Bike und wahnsinnig schnell und sicher unterwegs. Da ich bei steilen und gerölligen Abfahrten sicherer und selbstbewussster werden möchte, hab ich mir ein Fahrtechnik Wochenende aber nur für Frauen in den Kopf gesetzt. Möchte für meinen Freund ja auch eine vergleichbare Konkurrentin darstellen 
 Hab schon viel im Forum gelesen, einige Links (girlsridetoo, ulp, bitou...) angeschaut, aber irgendwie noch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Daher wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr Erfahrungen mit Fahrtechnik Wochenenden, Lady camps usw. gemacht habt und was ihr empfehlen könnt?

vielen Dank schomal


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2010)

Eine Neue?! Herzlich willkommen!  

Hier findest Du einen - noch sehr jungen - Thread zum Thema. Und hier ging auch schon mal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nemo84 (3. März 2010)

Hallo du, 

jup, bin neu hier 

schonmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort... werd mich in den nächsten Tagen mal durch die Homepages klicken und mir was anständiges aussuchen. Langsam wirds Zeit, mich für die vor der Tür stehende Saison vorzubereiten.


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2010)

Ich empfehle mal wieder Annette
http://www.blackforestbike.de/index.php
in Todtnau.
Viel Spaß bei deinem Camp
Gruß Mausoline


----------



## clemson (4. März 2010)

Die Trek Gravity Girls bieten auch dieses Jahr wieder 2 Camps an
Lenzerheide Singletrail Camp und Saalbach Freeride Camp
http://www.trekwomensbikefestival.com/html/index.php

Thread zum Camp in Saalbach
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445527

oder mehr auch auf
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Trek-Gravity-Girls/173174781355?ref=ts


----------



## ghost81 (20. März 2010)

Hallo,
werde Anfang Mai in A an einem Techniktrainings-Wochenende nur für uns Ladies teilnehmen. Kenne den Anbieter schon etwas, da ich mir die letzten Jahre dort immer das Bike geliehen habe, wenn ich in A biken war. Seit Dez ´09 bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines Lady-Fully´s und daher auch mit allem drum und dran noch uner"fahren". Hier der Link:
http://www.bikeacademy.at/cms/index.php?id=36&L=0

Grüße


----------

